
GNU nano 3.0 released - jrepinc
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-nano/2018-09/msg00000.html
======
ktpsns
I'm a Linux/Unix "devop" since 15 years and I still use nano every day or
second. It's the default $EDITOR in Debian and derivates and at some machines
I did not consequently set EDITOR=vim.

Congratulations to the developers of nano. It's a timeless modern terminal
editor which can be operated by novices as well as experts.

~~~
kbd
Have you considered using sshrc?
[https://github.com/Russell91/sshrc](https://github.com/Russell91/sshrc)

It lets you take basic shell config with you when you ssh. You could ensure
you always had your $EDITOR set to vim and have a basic vim config ready.

It's also really nice to take my prompt with me and not have random
vanilla/terrible shell prompt that's set on whatever server.

~~~
ktpsns
Wow, this looks like a gem.

However, I can imagine many scenarios when this fails if the target machine
has a very different software version setup (and older different Linux
distribution, for instance). Would require some fine tuning of parameters, but
sounds promising!

------
marius_k
I moved to micro[0] editor a while ago. It saves me a couple of seconds every
time I need to edit something in /etc/* (especially when copy-pasting some
text sections in the middle of the file). But it is not adopted by all
distributions yet.

[0] [https://micro-editor.github.io/](https://micro-editor.github.io/)

~~~
aeosynth
> But it is not adopted by all distributions yet.

Is it adopted by _any_ distro as a default text editor?

~~~
marius_k
Looks like fedora has micro in her default package repository[0]. I doubt it
is set in $EDITOR by default though.

[0]
[https://src.fedoraproject.org/rpms/micro](https://src.fedoraproject.org/rpms/micro)

------
cmurf
I have to give myself a kick in the pants at my own irrationality. For some
weird reason, I use vim. I'm not very good at it, and I only use it for basic
things like editing configuration files. Every time I use nano, I prefer it,
but somehow just am in a habit/rut of typing vi blah. And I call it irrational
because vim is totally non-obvious and not self-describing how do the most
basic tasks, and yet I keep hitting my head on a wall. Maybe I should remove
vim, install nano, and make vi an alias of nano!

~~~
epicide
Recently made this argument to someone. They open vi/m just to immediately
jump into insert mode and never leave.

I love using vim and would encourage anyone to go through vimtutor and start
learning it, but if you're just not interested, using nano can save you a lot
of headache.

~~~
gralx
I second vimtutor for the interested. This Vim help page is indispensible to
those who aren't:

    
    
        :help index
    

Every Vim shortcut is there and organized.

------
zeroxfe
Nano is what I teach my kids (5 and 8) to code on the terminal in. It's
fantastic!

~~~
O_H_E
Oh man, that's some hardcore parenting. Big respect. Would be nice if you
could share you journey with your kids after a couple of years

~~~
zeroxfe
Thanks :) Let's see how far I (they) get!

------
diminish
Congratulations

[https://nano-editor.org/who.php](https://nano-editor.org/who.php)

------
h1d
What are the alternatives to nano? (Just out of curiosity)

~~~
craftyguy
This is a pretty open ended question. Alternatives include everything from
vi/vim, ed, emacs, to pico (and probably some I have forgotten..)

~~~
earenndil
Vim and emacs are huge, powerful texteditors that aren't competing with nano.
Ed is...unusable in 2018. So just pico.

~~~
watersb
(ed was unusable in 1988) :-)

